# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمایی کامل در مورد دیپلم جدید به صورت کامل!!!!!!

## Dr.bahtiyar

با سلام. دوستان در مورد دیپلم ممجدد حرف و حدیث بسیار است. خب به صورت مستند نحوه و مراحل این  عملیات رو براتون مینویسم!
اول به اداره اموزش و پروش شهرستان تون مراجعه میکنین بخش امتحانات. اوجا دبیرستانی  که مسئول امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هستش رو بهتون معرفی میکنند.
بعدش مدارک زیر رو تهیه کرده و میرین اون دبیرستان و با تحویل مدارک ثبت نام میکنین. نکات پایانی رو بخونین
1. اصل شناسنامه و کارت ملی و کپی هاشون
* پایان خدمت لازم نیستش !!!!!
2. شش قطعه عکس زمینه سفید
3.پوشیه روغنی
4.گواهی عکس دار دوره راهنمایی : باید از دبیرستان قبلی تون بگیرین
5.کارنامه قبولی سوم راهنمایی : امیدوارم داشته باشین!
6.توصیه نامه دوره راهنمایی : از دبیرستان قبلی بگیرین
7.کارنامه های دوره دبیرستان هر سه سال به صورت جدا از هم
8. ریز نمرات سه ساله دبیرستان : از دبیرستان قبلی بگیرین
9.گواهی موقت دیپلم یا اصل دیپلم : از دبیرستان قبلی بگیرین
10.کد انتقال : از دبیرستان قبلیتون میگیرین.یه برگه آ4 هستش.
11.فرم تقاضا : همونجا پر میکنین
13. وجه نقد که حدود 80-90 تومن درمیاد برای دیپلم.

نکته اول : میتونین هر درسی که دوست دارین تطبیق بدین و هر کدوم که نمره ش کمه دوباره ازمون بدین
نکته دوم: درس امار رو  نیازی به ازمون نیستش چون واسه تجربی هم نهایی نیستش!
نکته سوم: زیست سال دوم دبیرستان رو باید امتحان بدین.و پاس کنین برای دیپلم نیازه ولی نمره ش مهم نیست چون نهایی نیستش
نکته چهارم : از اوایل ابان تا اواسط اذر وقت دارین
نکته پنجم : هرکی غیر از مطالب بلا بهتون راه نشون داد بدونین حال نداره و داره میپیچونه

----------


## Dayi javad

> با سلام. دوستان در مورد دیپلم ممجدد حرف و حدیث بسیار است. خب به صورت مستند نحوه و مراحل این  عملیات رو براتون مینویسم!
> اول به اداره اموزش و پروش شهرستان تون مراجعه میکنین بخش امتحانات. اوجا دبیرستانی  که مسئول امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هستش رو بهتون معرفی میکنند.
> بعدش مدارک زیر رو تهیه کرده و میرین اون دبیرستان و با تحویل مدارک ثبت نام میکنین. نکات پایانی رو بخونین
> 1. اصل شناسنامه و کارت ملی و کپی هاشون
> * پایان خدمت لازم نیستش !!!!!
> 2. شش قطعه عکس زمینه سفید
> 3.پوشیه روغنی
> 4.گواهی عکس دار دوره راهنمایی : باید از دبیرستان قبلی تون بگیرین
> 5.کارنامه قبولی سوم راهنمایی : امیدوارم داشته باشین!
> ...



دکتر مشکل نحوه ی ثبت نام نیس !! مشکل چیز دیگس

----------


## moez

تو شهر ما که یه هفتس دارم میرم و میام با دوستم اصلا کسی نمیدونه دیبلم مجدد چیه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> تو شهر ما که یه هفتس دارم میرم و میام با دوستم اصلا کسی نمیدونه دیبلم مجدد چیه؟


شماره ی منو بده به اون صندلی اشغال کنا تا قانعشون کنم

----------


## mona27

سلام من ديپلم سال 83 هستم سال بعد ميخوام كنكور بدم اما شامل سوابق تحصيلي نميشم امكان اينكه دوباره  ديپلم مجدد بگيرم  شامل سوابق تحصيلي ميشم يا نه؟ اصلن  اين شرط سواق تحصيلي به نفعم هست يانه

----------


## moez

> شماره ی منو بده به اون صندلی اشغال کنا تا قانعشون کنم


ول کن داداش حالا که ترمیم معدل میخواد اجرایی بشه فکر میکنم در مورد اون هم چیزی ندونن

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> تو شهر ما که یه هفتس دارم میرم و میام با دوستم اصلا کسی نمیدونه دیبلم مجدد چیه؟


این داوطلب ازاد هر سال برگذار میشه. باید بدونن. شما برو طبق مراحلی که نوشتم پی برو.

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام من ديپلم سال 83 هستم سال بعد ميخوام كنكور بدم اما شامل سوابق تحصيلي نميشم امكان اينكه دوباره  ديپلم مجدد بگيرم  شامل سوابق تحصيلي ميشم يا نه؟ اصلن  اين شرط سواق تحصيلي به نفعم هست يانه


چرا دیپلم مجدد ؟؟

شما که سابقه تحصیلیت اعمل نمیشه خیلی به نفعته

----------


## lily7

> سلام من ديپلم سال 83 هستم سال بعد ميخوام كنكور بدم اما شامل سوابق تحصيلي نميشم امكان اينكه دوباره  ديپلم مجدد بگيرم  شامل سوابق تحصيلي ميشم يا نه؟ اصلن  اين شرط سواق تحصيلي به نفعم هست يانه


عزیزم شما هم مثل من هستی 
نیازی به دیپلم مجدد نیست 
سوابق تحصیلی برای ما اعمال نمیشه که اگه خوب درس بخونیم به نفعمونه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

اتفاقا اگه نمره های نهایی خوبی بگیرین این به نفعتون هستش

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

یعنی چی هر درسی که دلمون بخواد تطبیق بزنیم؟؟

----------


## Nastaran74

> با سلام. دوستان در مورد دیپلم ممجدد حرف و حدیث بسیار است. خب به صورت مستند نحوه و مراحل این  عملیات رو براتون مینویسم!
> اول به اداره اموزش و پروش شهرستان تون مراجعه میکنین بخش امتحانات. اوجا دبیرستانی  که مسئول امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هستش رو بهتون معرفی میکنند.
> بعدش مدارک زیر رو تهیه کرده و میرین اون دبیرستان و با تحویل مدارک ثبت نام میکنین. نکات پایانی رو بخونین
> 1. اصل شناسنامه و کارت ملی و کپی هاشون
> * پایان خدمت لازم نیستش !!!!!
> 2. شش قطعه عکس زمینه سفید
> 3.پوشیه روغنی
> 4.گواهی عکس دار دوره راهنمایی : باید از دبیرستان قبلی تون بگیرین
> 5.کارنامه قبولی سوم راهنمایی : امیدوارم داشته باشین!
> ...


دستت درد نکنه بابت توضیحاتت.فقط یه نکته من اگ بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم فقط دی میتونم امتحان بدم؟؟؟؟؟و اینکه هر درسی دوسداشتم یا همه دروس؟؟؟ممنونم

----------


## meh.75

> با سلام. دوستان در مورد دیپلم ممجدد حرف و حدیث بسیار است. خب به صورت مستند نحوه و مراحل این  عملیات رو براتون مینویسم!
> اول به اداره اموزش و پروش شهرستان تون مراجعه میکنین بخش امتحانات. اوجا دبیرستانی  که مسئول امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هستش رو بهتون معرفی میکنند.
> بعدش مدارک زیر رو تهیه کرده و میرین اون دبیرستان و با تحویل مدارک ثبت نام میکنین. نکات پایانی رو بخونین
> 1. اصل شناسنامه و کارت ملی و کپی هاشون
> * پایان خدمت لازم نیستش !!!!!
> 2. شش قطعه عکس زمینه سفید
> 3.پوشیه روغنی
> 4.گواهی عکس دار دوره راهنمایی : باید از دبیرستان قبلی تون بگیرین
> 5.کارنامه قبولی سوم راهنمایی : امیدوارم داشته باشین!
> ...


*بندهای قرمز رنگ اصلا نیاز نست.کلا فقط مدارکی که به دیپلم مربوط باشه واسه ثبت نام نیازه
بند ابی اشتباهه.هر درسی که کدش یکسانه میتونیین تطبیق بزنین نه دروسی که دوستش دارین
*

----------


## Egotist

> سلام من ديپلم سال 83 هستم سال بعد ميخوام كنكور بدم اما شامل سوابق تحصيلي نميشم امكان اينكه دوباره  ديپلم مجدد بگيرم  شامل سوابق تحصيلي ميشم يا نه؟ اصلن  اين شرط سواق تحصيلي به نفعم هست يانه



همینکه سوابق لحاظ نمیشه براتوننننننننن ، فوق العاده به نفعتونه

----------


## Dayi javad

> *بندهای قرمز رنگ اصلا نیاز نست.کلا فقط مدارکی که به دیپلم مربوط باشه واسه ثبت نام نیازه
> بند ابی اشتباهه.هر درسی که کدش یکسانه میتونیین تطبیق بزنین نه دروسی که دوستش دارین
> *


درسته ! ولی
کد انتقال لازم !

----------


## meh.75

> درسته ! ولی
> کد انتقال لازم !


من ثبت نام کردم و کد انتقالم نخواستن

----------


## Dayi javad

> من ثبت نام کردم و کد انتقالم نخواستن


مدرست یکی نبود ؟ منظورم مدرسه خودتون بزرگسالان داره ؟؟

چون من کد اتنقال نداشتم بعد خودشون زنگ زدن به مدرسه قبلیم کد انتقالمو گرفتن تا وارد دانش آموزای خودشون بشم !

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> *بندهای قرمز رنگ اصلا نیاز نست.کلا فقط مدارکی که به دیپلم مربوط باشه واسه ثبت نام نیازه
> بند ابی اشتباهه.هر درسی که کدش یکسانه میتونیین تطبیق بزنین نه دروسی که دوستش دارین
> *



نکته اول : منظور از هر درسی که میخاین تطبیق بزنیم اینه.فرض کن ادبیات شدی 20 ولی عربی شدی 16. ایا میای عربی رو عربی رو تطبیق بزنی؟ معلومه نه. ولی ادبیات رو تطبیق میزنی!!!!! پس میتونی انتخاب کنی دروسی که میخای تطبیق بزنی
مدارک قرمز هم نیازه. چون شما داری دیپلم میگیری و اخرین مدرک شما در واقع همون سوم راهنمایی هستش و داری دوره دبیرستان رو طی میکنی و  دروس گذرونده رو تطبیق میزنی.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> دستت درد نکنه بابت توضیحاتت.فقط یه نکته من اگ بخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم فقط دی میتونم امتحان بدم؟؟؟؟؟و اینکه هر درسی دوسداشتم یا همه دروس؟؟؟ممنونم


دی ماه خرداد ماه و شهریور ماه! سه بار در سال میتونی شرکت کنی.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> یعنی چی هر درسی که دلمون بخواد تطبیق بزنیم؟؟


یعنی  فرض کن تو یه درس عمومی کم شدی. میتونی تطبیقش بزنی ولی نمیزنی و دوباره امتحان میدی. یعنی خودت میتونی دروسی رو که میخای برای تطبیق انتخاب کنی.

----------


## Dayi javad

> یعنی  فرض کن تو یه درس عمومی کم شدی. میتونی تطبیقش بزنی ولی نمیزنی و دوباره امتحان میدی. یعنی خودت میتونی دروسی رو که میخای برای تطبیق انتخاب کنی.


خب بهتر میگفتی واس درسایی که مشابهن میشه تطبیق برنی ( نه همه ی دروس )

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> با سلام. دوستان در مورد دیپلم ممجدد حرف و حدیث بسیار است. خب به صورت مستند نحوه و مراحل این  عملیات رو براتون مینویسم!
> اول به اداره اموزش و پروش شهرستان تون مراجعه میکنین بخش امتحانات. اوجا دبیرستانی  که مسئول امتحانات نهایی دی ماه هستش رو بهتون معرفی میکنند.
> بعدش مدارک زیر رو تهیه کرده و میرین اون دبیرستان و با تحویل مدارک ثبت نام میکنین. نکات پایانی رو بخونین
> 1. اصل شناسنامه و کارت ملی و کپی هاشون
> * پایان خدمت لازم نیستش !!!!!
> 2. شش قطعه عکس زمینه سفید
> 3.پوشیه روغنی
> 4.گواهی عکس دار دوره راهنمایی : باید از دبیرستان قبلی تون بگیرین
> 5.کارنامه قبولی سوم راهنمایی : امیدوارم داشته باشین!
> ...


مرسی از شما بابت توضیحاتتون 
فقط یه سوال
من الان برای اینکه سربازی نرم ترم 1 پیامنور هستم
الان من بخوام معدلمو ترمیم کنم مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد ؟ از نظر سربازی و معافیت و این چیزا ؟ ممنونم ♥

----------


## Dayi javad

> مرسی از شما بابت توضیحاتتون 
> فقط یه سوال
> من الان برای اینکه سربازی نرم ترم 1 پیامنور هستم
> الان من بخوام معدلمو ترمیم کنم مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد ؟ از نظر سربازی و معافیت و این چیزا ؟ ممنونم ♥



نه داداش مشکلی نیس !

----------


## کتی ملیح

*یه سوال خفن دارم که نمیدونم جاش کجاست
من به هر دری که شده زدم تا تونستم دیپ مجدد ثبت نام کنم (4تا درسو شهریور دادم،بقیه واحدها رو هم گفتن دی ماه،که البته خودمم راضی بودم) اما ادبیاتمو خراب کردم که اصن فکرشو نمیکردم،اصن! بعدشم که رفتم برای اعتراض،مدیر پیچوند خلاصه اینکه اعتراضم به آموزش پرورش نرسید.. میخوام بدونم بعد اینکه آخر دی ماه کارنامه ی دیپ مجددمو گرفتم میتونم ثبت نام کنم برای ترمیم معدل خرداد امتحان بدم؟؟ترمیم معدل هم امتحان دادنش انتخابیه؟؟مثلا من ادبیاتو انتخاب کنم و امتحان بدم.... میشه بنظرتون؟؟*

----------


## Dayi javad

> *یه سوال خفن دارم که نمیدونم جاش کجاست
> من به هر دری که شده زدم تا تونستم دیپ مجدد ثبت نام کنم (4تا درسو شهریور دادم،بقیه واحدها رو هم گفتن دی ماه،که البته خودمم راضی بودم) اما ادبیاتمو خراب کردم که اصن فکرشو نمیکردم،اصن! بعدشم که رفتم برای اعتراض،مدیر پیچوند خلاصه اینکه اعتراضم به آموزش پرورش نرسید.. میخوام بدونم بعد اینکه آخر دی ماه کارنامه ی دیپ مجددمو گرفتم میتونم ثبت نام کنم برای ترمیم معدل خرداد امتحان بدم؟؟ترمیم معدل هم امتحان دادنش انتخابیه؟؟مثلا من ادبیاتو انتخاب کنم و امتحان بدم.... میشه بنظرتون؟؟*


دیپ مجدد چی شرکت کردی ؟
اگ انسانی شرکت کردی و میخوای تجربی یا ریاضی کنکور بدی که اشکال نداره ! بیخیال اون نمره ادبیات !!

----------


## khaan

> *یه سوال خفن دارم که نمیدونم جاش کجاست
> من به هر دری که شده زدم تا تونستم دیپ مجدد ثبت نام کنم (4تا درسو شهریور دادم،بقیه واحدها رو هم گفتن دی ماه،که البته خودمم راضی بودم) اما ادبیاتمو خراب کردم که اصن فکرشو نمیکردم،اصن! بعدشم که رفتم برای اعتراض،مدیر پیچوند خلاصه اینکه اعتراضم به آموزش پرورش نرسید.. میخوام بدونم بعد اینکه آخر دی ماه کارنامه ی دیپ مجددمو گرفتم میتونم ثبت نام کنم برای ترمیم معدل خرداد امتحان بدم؟؟ترمیم معدل هم امتحان دادنش انتخابیه؟؟مثلا من ادبیاتو انتخاب کنم و امتحان بدم.... میشه بنظرتون؟؟*


بله میتونی ترمیم کنی. انتخابی هم هست

----------


## کتی ملیح

> دیپ مجدد چی شرکت کردی ؟
> اگ انسانی شرکت کردی و میخوای تجربی یا ریاضی کنکور بدی که اشکال نداره ! بیخیال اون نمره ادبیات !!


*دیپ ریاضی بودم و دیپ تجربی ثبت نام کردم..ادبیات الان که فکر میکنم میبینم چقدر از ادبیات متنفرم*





> بله میتونی ترمیم کنی. انتخابی هم هست


*میسی،ان شاالله که بشه ترمیمش کنم برای خرداد*

----------

